# Yoctangee Park Chillicothe



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Was by the park on Saturday evening and there were lots of people fishing. Saw one guy with 3 nice size trout in a basket, said they released them about a week ago. Anyone fish there?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I live just about a mile from that lake, now is really the only time you can fish it..The weed growth in summer is terrible...I think it has a maximum depth of 4ft, so most fish that are caught are put and take fish.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I thought it was pretty shallow. I have never fished it. It is a really nice park to walk around at though, except for the crack head woman asking everyone for money.
Looked like it would be a great place to get some catfish bait, saw hundreds of small gills off the bridge.


----------



## jonny45601 (Mar 7, 2005)

I have heard of people catching some nice bass out of there. Also there are some nice size flatheads in the park. I use my cast net there all the time to catch bait. last year when I was catching blue gill with my throw net, I accidently pulled in a 20 lb flathead!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

jonny, you are not allowed to catch bluegill with a thrownet..If you are caught it would be an expensive fine..


----------



## jonny45601 (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks flathunter, I did not know that. Guess I'll stick with the ol' hook and line.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I also think its illegal to use them as bait (I have in the past) , as they are considerd gamefish...However I can't seem to find any literature pertaining to use of live bait on the odnr site.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

it is not illegal to fish with bluegills or any other fish for that matter as long as they are legal fish i.e. caught the legal way for that species and over minimum lengths. You could use a bass for bait if it was caught legally.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah, I too heard it was illegal (or "illeagle" as Mushi spells it), to use bluegill as bait since they were a game fish. If not, I bet about a 9" trout would make for some awesome catfish bait.
I think its hard to beat a nice little chubby creek chub for cat bait. But those little wussies die quickly.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Thanks Bassnpro...I've heard that "any fish" rule as well.... although I can't seem to find any specific literature on what CAN be used and what CAN'T....I just go buy what I hear the most...and I overwhelmingly hear that bluegill cannot be used as bait...but my guess is people just hear that, and then repeat what they heard...after all live gilly's are illegal in a number of states.


----------



## jfout (Apr 26, 2004)

Bluegills are legal, but have to be taken with hook and line, no castnets, no seins , or traps (if you got one that big  )


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

You can use any fish for bait, as long as it is taken by legal means.


----------

